# Cairo airport



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is has been disruption to flights at Cairo airport. Unconfirmed reports suggest the problems were connected to a dispute involving air traffic controllers which has now ended. Flights are now operating again although with some delays and cancellations. We advise you to check in as normal. If you need confirmation about a flight you should contact your tour operator or airline for information.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is has been disruption to flights at Cairo airport. Unconfirmed reports suggest the problems were connected to a dispute involving air traffic controllers which has now ended. Flights are now operating again although with some delays and cancellations. We advise you to check in as normal. If you need confirmation about a flight you should contact your tour operator or airline for information.


All flights delayed or cancelled right now at Cairo airport, everyone on strike including ground workers. From people there right now: it's complete chaos (ok,so worse than usual) and standing room only. NOTHING is taking off


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Some pictures from earlier today

#CairoAirport http://yfrog.com/h3k5nefj

#Cairoairport an absolute mess due to strikes #egypt http://yfrog.com/o01oxzvej


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Some pictures from earlier today
> 
> #CairoAirport http://yfrog.com/h3k5nefj
> 
> #Cairoairport an absolute mess due to strikes #egypt http://yfrog.com/o01oxzvej


This report in Alahram timed 13.55

Heavy air traffic snarls Cairo airport - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online
lane:


----------

